# Berg - Lyric Suite (SQ reviews)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A live performance by the Secession Quartet is below






I reached the end of a week's listening to Berg and this has been quite a problematic one for me as there are so many fine accounts and I liked them for many different reasons. Someone said earlier that the 4th movement is the emotional heart of this quartet. I disagree. I don't think this quartet has a heart. The key to a very successful performance lies, for me, with a cohesive reading that does not sound disjointed. So, here are a list of the recordings I really enjoyed for one reason or another and a few that I think just about edged it but I may feel differereny on another day. I've left out some fine recordings here that others may think should have been included (eg Kronos) but I've gone with the ones I enjoyed the most. Here goes....

_Highly Recommended_

Psophos
Tetzlaff
Belcea
Leipziger
Alban Berg (1974)
Alban Berg (90s)

_*Hugely Recommended*_

Juilliard (1950) - A wonderful document of the classic quartet. Idiomatic playing (I love their 3rd movement above any). Don't be put off by the mono recording. It sounds amazing for its age.
Juilliard (1996) - Darker and more angular than the 50s account this will likely be a top pick for many who like that kind of style in Berg. A great performance.
New Zealand - Another one where the sum of the parts really impressed.
I'm getting to really enjoy this group's recordings.
La Salle - Easy to recommend. Solid, highly articulate playing in fine sound.
Prazak - On another day this could have been top pick. What a terrific recording this is. It had me from the first minute.

_*Narrow top picks*_

*Emerson* - this really is one of the Emerson Quartet's finest recordings. It has passion, power and beauty in equal measure but more importantly its an account that makes perfect sense. Super recording and, for people who like somebody warbling and spoiling instrumental music, there's even the additional option of a vocal accompaniment to the last movement, done superbly (but unnecessarily) by Renee Fleming. Seriously, if you want a version that ticks all boxes you can't go wrong here. Even Emerson haters rate this one and with reason.

*Schoenberg* - I really don't know what it is about this one. It's played impressively by the Schoenbergs but it's not just that. It's recorded really well but it's not just that. The whole thing hangs together so well so it sounds seamless but it's not just that. Individual movements are played in the manner I feel is right but it's not just that. Their tone is gorgeous.. .. Oh hang on, it's all of these! This is a really enjoyable and rewarding recording as a whole.


----------

